# G scale,Hillbilly theme.Booze and a burger



## corey (Dec 14, 2007)

Here are the latest buildings,that we have been making for G scale.Our hillbilly theme is slowly getting popular,as we have been selling quite a few on ebay.If anyone is interested in seeing anymore of our dioramas,just let me know.Thanks.Corey.


----------



## dcbm (Jan 11, 2008)

very neat,gotta love a little booze(beer)and a burger


----------

